# goat soap



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi--I hope this is the right place for this. Does anybody make goatmilk soap that the first ingredient would be considered the milk? A friend of mine who has psoriasis too told me hers got alot better when she found a soap that the main ingredient was listed as goat milk. I would love to try this but she said she got hers from a relative out of state from us. She said there was no perfumes in it either. If somebody makes and sells this could you contact me with the info. thanks


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Usually the total amount of liquid used to dissolve the lye is only 20%-40% of the total amount of oils.

Any more than that & the soap would not only be soft, it would probably be liquidy and prone to spoilage.

My milk soap uses 100% raw milk in the lye solution ... some milk soaps use partial milk & water or use powdered or canned milk


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks Cyndi, do you use any perfumes in yours? If not I would like to try it, how much would shipping cost? I have not seen any around here that doesnt have perfumes in it.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I make an unscented bar. If you'd like to try it, pm me your address & I'll send one out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I do make two unscented soaps. One is a castile (using only olive oil) and the other is my regular recipe but unscented. I do have the castile in stock but not the other.

I broke my ankle a few weeks ago and won't be making any more soap for about 2 months (I have a couple surgeries and castings to go through).

I'll PM you.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I also make an unscented goat milk soap, but I only have 1 bar left at the moment.


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

I to make an unscented Goat Milk Soap with Honey and Oatmeal in it. You are right, it is very good for psoriasis and eczema. I also make a 100% natural Solid Lotion Bar that comes in a jar that is excellent for skin conditions. If you are interested you can pm me. Good luck


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

Oooops! I should of mentioned I also use 100% Raw Goats Milk like MullersLaneFarm, From my own little Goaties!! I love them!!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I make goat milk soap with locally bartered milk. My neighbor has the goats. We swap soap for milk! LOL It is unscented and uncolored.

www.iasoaps.com A brand new batch is ready to ship out.

Karla


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Could someone share a good goat milk soap recipe we could try?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Homemaid, have you made soap before? If not, I'd recommend you try using water for your lye solution first.

I do have a number of recipes on my soapmaking page where you can substitute frozen milk for the water. 
When using watwr for your lye solution you will want to make that before weighing your oils so it has a chance to cool

When using frozen milk you will want all your oils weighed, melted & ready to go before making your lye solution so the milk sugars won't burn

Http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I have done a few batches with water &lye solution but thought I'd like to venture out a bit. Thanks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Good to go then. Just remember to have your oils ready & waiting before mixing up the lye solution.

You can always try a recipe you've already made with water & use frozen milk instead.

Freeze the milk in ice cube trays or freeze flat in zipper bag


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

You add the milk frozen? That seems odd. Or do you thaw it first? I guess I need to do some research before venturing out too far.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You use the frozen milk in place of the water in the lye solution. 

You add the lye to the frozen milk.

Check my link in post #11. It has pictures of making milk soap


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

mare, I also make goats milk soap with the goats milk as my only liquid(no water) U& always keep the unscented in stock because I have a few customers that this is all they use.
I also have the oatmeal & honey that has no perfumes or scents in it but the oatmeal can be sometimes too abrasive for some skin conditions like psoriasis unless you use it on a wash cloth.
If your interested you can check out my soap page or PM me for more details.


----------

